# Why is she running



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

When I let my chickens out I saw a cracked egg in the run?.. also buttercup runs away so fast like she’s standing there but once I go to her she runs so fast even she’s sick.. she never ran away from me..


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> When I let my chickens out I saw a cracked egg in the run?.. also buttercup runs away so fast like she’s standing there but once I go to her she runs so fast even she’s sick.. she never ran away from me..


???? I don't know again I am just trying to get these out of the no replies


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I assume she stood or sat on the egg and it broke, simple.. I doubt she's dying because her egg is cracked. Please stop making so many threads when your chickens are fine.😑


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I assume she stood or sat on the egg and it broke, simple.. I doubt she's dying because her egg is cracked. Please stop making so many threads when your chickens are fine.😑


well we all know she is never going to see our posts.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

chickenpersoon said:


> well we all know she is never going to see our posts.


She can see the posts. She just couldn't participate. 

She's off restrictions at this point.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> She can see the posts. She just couldn't participate.
> 
> She's off restrictions at this point.


oooh okay


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> well we all know she is never going to see our posts.


She's coming back in a few days don't forget..


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> She's coming back in a few days don't forget..


I know. I would not be mean or anything. And @robin416 said @lovely_chooks can see this just not post until they get back.

I know they post a lot but I do like some of the posts- they are cute.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I know. I would not be mean or anything. And @robin416 said @lovely_chooks can see this just not post until they get back.
> 
> I know they post a lot but I do like some of the posts- they are cute.


Oh yes, understood!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I assume she stood or sat on the egg and it broke, simple.. I doubt she's dying because her egg is cracked. Please stop making so many threads when your chickens are fine.


That was from September 10.


----------

